

The quantum vacuum as the origin of the speed of light - mikeknoop
http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.6165/

======
aroberge
Just glanced through it and did not see the question of the speed of other
massless particles (e.g. possibly neutrinos) adressed. They talk about an
infinite bare velocity and that the finite speed of photons is due to multiple
interactions. If that were the case, other particles that are less interacting
than photons would go faster. I did not see this adressed anywhere in that
paper (which, admittedly, I read rather quickly.)

------
blueprint
So, they're saying that light's speed of propagation is a function of the
properties of the medium in which it propagates. In other words, michelson-
morley experiment is bunk, no?

